

Ask HN: Startup programming language/framework stats? - alrightythen

I'm curious to know which programming languages and web frameworks are en vogue with startups right now. Can anybody offer any insight on this or links to statistics?
======
cfontes
I would point out the biggest 3 scripting languages around and their Web
frameworks

Ruby + Ruby On Rails ( Twitter, Group On, BaseCamp, Scribd, Hulu, Justin.TV,
SlideShare etc..) The Web Framework is designed for Fast coding for Web,
really nice design and easy to use.

Python + Django ( Washington Post, <http://www.djangosites.org/most-comments/>
) Django is also a Web FW designed to help in fast coding, but as far as I can
see it strong point is the admin console which is very rich.

Scala + Lift ( <http://lift.poweredsites.org/> ) I am not very familiar with
it, I only know that it's a son of Java language, it uses the Java JVM to
work, and it's sintaxe looks more like java then the to above.

I myself am learning Ruby because I liked the Web Framework more( I am a Java
programmer, java sucks a bit for Web, too complex I think) Python has the
appeal to be useful for more stuff like doing linux stuff or getting a job on
Google :D

Cheers from Brazil !

~~~
cfontes
you are right !

PHP totally slipped my mind... but My point was the "New" ones :D I would not
advise anyone to learn PHP nowadays... to much trouble for to learn an old
language, it's still in use I agree but has too many problems solved by those
3.

Java Web is a pain I work with it and takes a lot of time to master and be
able to code anything useful in it... would never recommend it for a web
Startup. Ok, maybe for a webbroker I would :D

~~~
alrightythen
I disagree with your stance on PHP. It is not an "old" language (in fact, it's
younger than both Java and Python), and while some programmers seem to have a
problem with it, most of the criticism is exaggerated in my opinion.
Personally I like both Python and PHP, but in terms of getting something
simple up and running quickly, nothing beats PHP (and yes, the thing that you
get up and running is actually very maintainable).

------
alrightythen
Just checked [http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-are-hiring-in-the-San-
Fr...](http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-are-hiring-in-the-San-Francisco-
Bay-Area), and it seems that the languages most in demand are Python, Ruby,
and PHP.

------
tst
Here we go: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843083>

~~~
alrightythen
Thank you. Glad to see Python at the top of the list, since that's my
preferred choice as well.

~~~
cfontes
Javascript 704 points

Is the top of the list

Cheers.

~~~
alrightythen
Sure, I know, but I was mainly talking about the serverside of things (and the
poll was focused on that, too, since the majority of languages there can't be
used on the clientside).

And yes, I know that you can use JavaScript on the serverside too, but I
highly doubt that something like node.js would be the backend engine of the
majority of startups. So the way that I'm interpreting the results is that
everyone (or most) startups use JavaScript on the clientside, and a majority
of startups use Python on the serverside.

------
jparicka
Django/Python in our case <http://alpha.beepl.com>

